# My First TC Blog Post! And a shameless plug for my other blog...



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Seeing as I've already got a blog for my generic thoughts about random and non-specific things (which, if you tumbl, or stumbl, trip...whatever the related verb is called (or even if you don't), you can view/follow it here (hey, I made a text link!)), I suppose I'll just use this for music-related (and TC-related, when these come up) shenanigans. That's probably what it's for anyway, but it's good to have a back-up reason.

So in the aftermath of Beatrice et Benedict (whose performances were about a week ago), our orchestra has been sightreading some orchestral music (don't give me that about "sightreading" not being a word, spell-checker...) from the likes of Beethoven, Sibelius, and Shostakovich. I have heard words about sightreading Bruckner 9 at some point. I have a bit of trepidation, not only because I love that symphony but because his viola parts aside from the 8th are legendarily bad.

It feels awkward writing a blog on Talk Classical. Hopefully I'll get more used to it, since it now seems a more or less permanent fixture.

Cheers!
WV:tiphat:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

emiellucifuge;bt2 said:


> I like your blog


Thanks!


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you on Facebook?


----------

